# Gps mounting Obstruction of view law



## kingofthehill (Jun 2, 2011)

Whats the law in Ga about having a gps mounted on your windshield.  Is there anywhere on the windshield to mount your gps legally? 

How strict are they about having a Gps on your windshield?  Where do ya'll mount yours?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2011)

kingofthehill said:


> Whats the law in Ga about having a gps mounted on your windshield.  Is there anywhere on the windshield to mount your gps legally?
> 
> How strict are they about having a Gps on your windshield?  Where do ya'll mount yours?



Mine is on my console, so there is no window obstruction, just a risk when looking down and away from the road. But that I know of there are no such laws on the books in Ga. Yet!!. I know other states have them.


----------



## kingofthehill (Jun 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mine is on my console, so there is no window obstruction, just a risk when looking down and away from the road. But that I know of there are no such laws on the books in Ga. Yet!!. I know other states have them.



On the console as in underneath your windshield's dash board?  That would not be a option for me because everytime I turn or do something I would hit it with my arms, or elbows.  

So there is no laws about obstruction of view in Ga yet?  I thought there was........?  Like having one of those pine tree scent thing hanging down your rear view mirror is illegal because it was considered obstruction of view.  

Any cops on here care to chime in?


----------



## Milkman (Jun 2, 2011)

I use one of the large base dashboard mounted thingys and the suction cup swivel mount for my garmin. http://www.amazon.com/Bracketron-UF...WE/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1307051390&sr=8-10

I have carried it into many states (including Ga) and never had a problem, other than at an airport one time (different story)


----------



## golffreak (Jun 2, 2011)

Console here as well. Easier to reach that way.


----------



## merc123 (Jun 2, 2011)

§ 40-6-242.  Obstruction of driver's view or interference with control of vehicle 


   (a) No person shall drive a vehicle when it is so loaded or when there are in the front seat such a number of persons, exceeding three, as to obstruct the view of the driver to the front or sides of the vehicle or as to interfere with the driver's control over the driving mechanism of the vehicle.

(b) No passenger in a vehicle shall ride in such position or commit any act as to interfere with the driver's view ahead or to the sides or to interfere with his control over the driving mechanism of the vehicle.


----------



## merc123 (Jun 2, 2011)

Nothing specifically about GPS's though or anything saying obstruction...

Also, California did pass a law specifically that stated the GPS must be mounted to the lower left but I believe they have since repealed it.  

Another thing though, if the GPS would obstruct view so would the handicap placard that is to be hung from the rear view mirror.  It is probably officers discretion.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 2, 2011)

Probably not much different from some of the equipment you see in LEO cars come to think of it.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 2, 2011)

There is no law, but does'nt mean you won't get hassled about it.

I got involved one time with LEO about the tie down for a roof mounted boat -- tie down went to each side of front bumper. 

That's why I looked the law up.  The "obstruction" has to be "hazardous" which a 2" strap isn't.


----------



## SFStephens (Jun 3, 2011)

40-6-242 does not apply, it generally addresses passenger's interference with the driver.  Only windshield violations that I can think of address cracks and materials (tint) affixed to it, not GPS placement.  If an officer addresses it, he's either really stretching it (aka being a.......jerk, yeah, that's the word) or you're seriously creating a hazard, such as placing it directly in your field of view.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 3, 2011)

SFStephens said:


> , he's either really stretching it (aka being a.......jerk, yeah, that's the word)



Yeah, that's the word I was looking for, thanks.


----------



## rayjay (Jun 3, 2011)

I put mine on the windshield just beside the rearview on the right.


----------



## CADFather (Jun 7, 2011)

From what I could find:

O.C.G.A. § 40-8-73

GEORGIA CODE
Copyright 2011 by The State of Georgia
All rights reserved.

*** Current Through the 2010 Regular Session ***
*** Annotations Current Through March 14, 2011 ***

TITLE 40.  MOTOR VEHICLES AND TRAFFIC  
CHAPTER 8.  EQUIPMENT AND INSPECTION OF MOTOR VEHICLES  
ARTICLE 1.  EQUIPMENT GENERALLY  
PART 4.  HORNS, EXHAUST SYSTEMS, MIRRORS, WINDSHIELDS, TIRES, SAFETY BELTS, ENERGY ABSORPTION SYSTEMS

O.C.G.A. § 40-8-73  (2011)

§ 40-8-73.  Windshields and windshield wipers


   (a) No person shall drive any motor vehicle with any sign, poster, or other nontransparent material upon the front windshield, side windows, or rear windows of such vehicle which obstructs the driver's clear view of the highway or any intersecting highway.

(b) The windshield of every motor vehicle shall be equipped with a device for cleaning rain, snow, or other moisture therefrom, which device shall be so constructed as to be controlled or operated by the driver of the vehicle.

(c) Every windshield wiper upon a motor vehicle shall be maintained in good working order.

(d) No opaque or solid material including, but not limited to, cardboard, plastic, and taped glass shall be employed in lieu of a glass windshield or window.

(e) No motor vehicle shall be operated with a windshield or rear window having a starburst or spider webbing effect greater than three inches by three inches.

HISTORY: Ga. L. 1953, Nov.-Dec. Sess., p. 556, § 119; Code 1933, § 68E-404, enacted by Ga. L. 1982, p. 165, § 4; Code 1981, § 40-8-73, enacted by Ga. L. 1982, p. 165, § 10. 

Joe


----------



## dbodkin (Jun 12, 2011)

Not a direct answer but... when you park remove the GPS and wipe the sucker marks off your windshield.. voice of experience. I lost a 2 week old GPS to some thieves...also if you have the "lock" feature enable it. At least if stolen the pond scum won't be able to use it...


----------

